# Walking in the Air



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

I had a great time performing at The Beverly Hilton in L.A. for the red carpet awards. 
I sang "The Last Rose of Summer" at the event.

Here is my newest music video "Walking in the Air". I hope you like it. 
Thank you!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Why that's lovely, thank you for sharing. 

And you make a very beautiful subject for clips too.


----------

